# Animation der Wechsel-, Kreuz-und Sparwechselschaltung



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Speziell für Anfanger:

Damit du mal eine Vorstellung davon bekommst, 
wie eine Wechsel- und Kreuzschaltung funktioniert, 
empfehle ich dir folgende Animationen:







siehe auch:
http://home.t-online.de/home/dreuter/grund-wechsel.html



Und hier die Kreuzschaltung






siehe auch:
http://home.t-online.de/home/dreuter/grund-kreuz.html



Eine besondere Form der Wechselschaltung ist die Spar-Wechselschaltung, 
sie wird recht selten angewendet, aber anschauen kann man sie sich ja mal






siehe auch:
http://home.t-online.de/home/dreuter/grund-sparwechsel.html


----------

